# Hbt welding smokers. Are they any good???



## grillchamp (May 4, 2015)

I am looking to buy a new smoker.  I have been looking at the* hbt 400 reverse smoker*.  I cannot seem to find any information about their smokers.  Does anyone have any useful info??  If you have any pics please post them thanks. You can check out there website at www.hbtwelding.com.


----------



## lexscsmoker (Jul 8, 2016)

I just found out about HBT.  I was a Lang fan for awhile but now I'm all about HBT.  They have a really good facebook page with videos  and photos and reviews.  I am looking at the Weekender, Deluxe and Gameday.


----------

